# Happy Birthday To My Sophie!



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My sweet Sophie turned TWO on Wednesday, May 23rd  I can't believe how fast time has flown! 
Thanks to Sophie I have learned that through lots of patience and love one can achieve the unachievable. Through her I have become a better person, more caring person, more loving person. I can't thank her enough for loving me through my ups and downs and never giving up on me  

Here are some pictures of my sweet b-day girl and her b-day cookie!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Many, many happy returns of the day, Sophie!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Sophie from Cash, June and Lucy.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Sophie!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Birthday wishes from Laszlo !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, best wishes.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Sophie!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday my friend, Sophie! Many happy returns!! 
Love, Otto


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Wags and Wiggles from Oquirrh. "Rappy Rirthday, Sophie!"


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes! Sophie sends big kisses to everyone! :-*


----------

